# Rising from the ashes of a Catskills icon



## JBI (Jun 16, 2016)

The video is a drone flyover of the Montreign Resort project on portions of the former Concord Hotel properties in Sullivan County, NY. Particularly interesting for me as it is my old home town. For those unfamiliar, the Concord was one of the 'crown jewels' of the Catskills Resorts. The new project includes one of 4 recently approved Las Vegas style Casinos in NYS, but that is one small component of what will be a 1,500 acre destination resort...


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 15, 2016)

JBI does the state have jurisdiction for construction?


----------



## JBI (Jul 18, 2016)

FM W B - It's a mixed bag. The actual buildings are reviewed and approved by municipal AHJ. The 'casino' required a license from NYS, the site work is regulated through Environmental Conservation (State) and administered jointly with the AHJ, Some elements are also cross-regulated with State Health Dept. 
It's NYS, nothing is straight forward...


----------

